# Clean Bulk: My Macro



## Nickbali (Nov 11, 2017)

Hi Guys,
 Started Kickboxing and I have to say that it is changing my life....
 A little about me:
 Nick - 37 yo
 1.69m (5feet 6.54 inches)
 63.7kg (140.43lb)
 Body Fat 12%
 BMI 22.3
 lost 8KG in 4month

 MY GOAL: Clean Bulk 
 My Training: Boxe: 1h x 2 days a week // Weight: 45m X 5 days a week + 15min Cardio X5 days a week    //  Rest: 2 days a week
 Sleep: 6 hours a day

 My Diets: this is where I am lost. 

 I was at 2118 calories intake average per day. 
 my last month of same training, my overall weight is still the same BUT I gain 1,1KG of body fat mass & lost 1.1KG of Muscle Mass
 Very confusing to me. Maybe due to my diet??
 I have attached my new proposed Diet log (details with Macros) should I follow it or please correct me if I am wrong.
 I am trying hard to gain lean muscle here but seems like it is the opposite now.

 Thanks a lot.
 Cheers
 Nick


----------



## Jin (Nov 11, 2017)

You need more sleep. This is the first issue to address. 

How are you testing Bodyfat?


----------



## Gibsonator (Nov 11, 2017)

Jin said:


> You need more sleep. This is the first issue to address.
> 
> How are you testing Bodyfat?



we are all 12% dude shut up


----------



## BigSwolePump (Nov 11, 2017)

Clean bulk?

I like dirty whores with clean vaginas. Unfortunately, that isn't possible and neither is your plan.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Nov 11, 2017)

Your testing method for bf may not be accurate.


----------



## Seeker (Nov 11, 2017)

Can't see your  spreadsheet. But without seeing it  I can say your calorie intake  appears to  be low based on your goals. But you say your weight is still the same so I don't know what you're doing here.


----------



## PFM (Nov 11, 2017)

Once a guy has packed on sufficient mass, has compounds and diet tailored to his specific requirements he may have 'clean bulk' success.

Until then dating the unicorn is only going to break your heart.


----------



## Nickbali (Nov 12, 2017)

Thanks guys for your feedbacks
I attached my proposed Macro plan as well as my InBody result ( 1st from 21 September / 2nd from 9 November)
I haven't started this new diet yet. (increase calorie) 
Cheers Champ!


----------



## BRICKS (Nov 12, 2017)

What exactly is your definition of "clean bulk"
View attachment 4783


----------



## Nickbali (Nov 12, 2017)

I am not a bodybuilder, I do Kickboxing twice a week and mix my training with Weigh lifting other day of the week. 
I wanna gain lean mass.
 I believe Clean bulk would be consuming healthy foods, and paying attention to what are your Macro and not just on the total number of calories.
Would need advise on my proposed Macro.
Cheers.


----------



## UrogenitalSubsect (Dec 1, 2017)

How intensive are your kick boxing workouts cardio wise? I think you might need to up your calories a tad bit more, maybe around 2800, especially if you're having very cardio intensive kickboxing workouts where you are burning a ton of calories.

For macros, just keep protein at 1g/lb of bodyweight+, 2g /lb of bodyweight for carbs, and like 50-70g of fat a day and you'll be fine. The best thing to do would be to record your weight every morning and see if you are gaining weight week to week (.5-1lb per week, calculate your weekly weight average then  compare that to the past weeks weekly average). If you aren't gaining weight; up the calories. If you're gaining too fast, lower the calories.


----------



## Nickbali (Dec 3, 2017)

Well, 
On Wednesday : I hit that boxing gym and sweat for an hour with my private coach on intensive cardio & boxing exercises.
Straight after I lift weights for 1/2 hours - Focus on back muscles
On Thursday : Same - intensive cardio & boxing exercises + 1/2H weight lift - all body muscles
Friday: OFF
Saturday: OFF
Sunday: Leg + Triceps 
Monday: Shoulder + Abs
Tuesday: Chest + Biceps
Wednesday: Leg + Abs

For my Diet, I have calculated that I take (meals & Protein shake) about 213g of protein - which is 1.5g/lb of bodyweight. I noticed then, that I m very low in carbs intake, only 162g - which is 1.1g/lb of bodyweight. 
I will follow your advise and increase my carbs intake in morning & lunch. Should I reduce my protein? 

Can you advise on my workout program? taking not that when I go for boxing the Gym is a huge and quality one and the other days I m using a small house gym with only dumbells,  1 Butterfly & 1 leg extension machine, 1 treadmill 1 Bike.

I will buy a Weighing scale too 
Cheers Champ!


----------



## Chillinlow (Dec 3, 2017)

Nickbali said:


> View attachment 4780
> View attachment 4781
> View attachment 4782
> 
> ...



I like how you actually put in the time to make a spread sheet. I'd cut the carbs a little and up your fat switch some stuff around just my personal preference. I'd also swap in more chicken and red meat instead of whole bean, skim milk and a cup of protein, yes you get your protein but if your like me it won't kill the hunger.

Also this is just personal preference if you like whats on your meal plan then that's a great start. I just couldn't stomach a thing of green beans and zucchini.

You have veal at 1:30 not sure what you do for work but I personally can not cook some veal at 1:30 everyday. 

Ditch the C4 for coffee best thing I ever did was get rid of pre-work out. 

But do what foods work for you this is just my preference. Looks like your one of the few actually putting some effort in great job bro


----------

